
Analysis of Large-Scale Bitcoin Mining Operations [pdf] - shubhamjain
https://www.allied-control.com/publications/Analysis_of_Large-Scale_Bitcoin_Mining_Operations.pdf
======
celticninja
Interesting but outdated, block reward is now 12.5 bitcoins and price is
~$3400 per coin. I imagine both of these figures have a significant impact on
the economies of mining, this is without even looking at the hashtags and more
efficient miners ( <28nm ASIC devices are now available). Probably worth
updating the figures to keep the analysis current.

